

Startups: 'More bootstrappy this time' - dottertrotter
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20071109/ap_on_hi_te/startup20;_ylt=AllUFPq.7J17KTrL0MRUqp2s0NUE

======
goodgoblin
Fun to read a real story about people doing it the hard way rather than many
such profiles which seem suspiciously like PR.

Not that this isn't PR - its just PR for the little guy.

